# Help! 2year old GSD acting out!



## ApolloDude (Dec 27, 2011)

My 2 year old german shepherd has been acting out lately! We have been leaving him out loose when we are gone for about a year now and he has been good up until the last couple of months..he gets into everything from the trash to my Xmas decorations..today he ate a bunch of Candy Canes! We can not leave anything out or he will get into it! We do not know what to do  we have a kennel but he tends to go potty in the kennel when we put him in there all day. Anyone have any suggestions?!?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Act like a puppy, get treated like a puppy. 
Back to basics.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

First of all hello from a fellow Ames dweller!

Secondly, I think Kiya is right. My Sasha is two as well (almost three now) and has started acting up recently. So, we're going to be enrolling in training classes and I'm going to be upping her exercise. Think about whether you've done anything different recently. I know that for me I've been really lax about training recently, so she's started to view commands as optional.


----------



## ApolloDude (Dec 27, 2011)

We have been pretty relaxed on the training as well just because he normally is a really good boy! But yes I think he does need some more training classes and exercise! I have been working more hours lately and he only does things after I leave for work. Maybe some separation anxiety? 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

ApolloDude said:


> We have been pretty relaxed on the training as well just because he normally is a really good boy! But yes I think he does need some more training classes and exercise! I have been working more hours lately and he only does things after I leave for work. Maybe some separation anxiety?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


It could be separation anxiety, or it could just be boredom. How much exercise does he get? I know my girl is much more destructive if she isn't worn out.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ApolloDude said:


> We have been pretty relaxed on the training as well just because he normally is a really good boy! But yes I think he does need some more training classes and exercise! I have been working more hours lately and he only does things after I leave for work. Maybe some separation anxiety?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Think you just figured out the problem EXCEPT it's not the separation anxiety part. 

I'm thinking it's more the 'working more hours lately' and 'pretty relaxed on training' that's more the issue. 

Haul out the crate again to backtrack and manage the situation to prevent the 'bad dog' syndrome. With many of our dogs thinking ANY attention is better than no attention, when they are more bored and lonely cause we are busy, even getting yelled at (for them) is better than when we are ignoring them. Course us getting mad isn't training at all, so adding the crate will stop the angry that I'd be having.

Plus sitting down and coming up with a better exercise and training program will also help. Dog classes are perfect for winter, forces me to get out of the house with the dog and most places are heated :wub:


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Exercise & German shepherds is a commitment to owning the breed.
JMHO
Although I find, once bundled up & outside, I don't want to go back in; I like the winter & walks/runs (run, gsd, not me), less people & other dogs, relaxing, & at my age, def need the exercise myself


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

try not to leave things out. when you crate him
have someone come in to give him a break. his
acting out maybe him acting according to his training.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get up 1 to 2 hours earlier and train and exercise
before going to work. when you come home train and exercise
again before you settle down on the sofa or in front
of the computer. before you go to bed train again.



ApolloDude said:


> We have been pretty relaxed on the training as well just because he normally is a really good boy! But yes I think he does need some more training classes and exercise! I have been working more hours lately and he only does things after I leave for work. Maybe some separation anxiety?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to another Iowan and a white-owner! 

I think everyone hit the nail on the head. Up the exercise and the training... and back to basics. 

You said he will eliminate in the crate if left all day -- what is "all day" ? As in, a really long time or ?? Does he hold it if left to free roam for the same amount of time?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome! I agree with most of what has already been said. I think the longer hours you are working play a part. Our dogs are so sensitive to changes in routine. My 2 year old was awesome in the house, unattended, free reign. Never destructive. I was a stay at home Mom, but still had a routine. Took the kids to school. Ran errands. Picked the kids up from school. In and out during the day. No problems. Then - my Dad was hospitalized. I came and went at unusual times. Was gone for longer periods. My dog became destructive. She chewed the coffee table, my husbands' cell phone and my watch. Back in the crate for her. Over a period of time, she regained her freedom. Definitely start crating and have someone stop by for potty breaks, if need be.


----------



## ApolloDude (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice! It back to the kennel for Apollo. I thought I could give him one more chance to be loose but I just got a call from my Bf who lets him out over his lunch break and Apollo had trash all over our apt! I think he is just bored and lonely and yes he needs more exercise!! I just signed him up for a class that starts in January and I will be making his exercise more of a priority it will be good for him and me


----------



## Kobalt Blue (8 mo ago)

ApolloDude said:


> My 2 year old german shepherd has been acting out lately! We have been leaving him out loose when we are gone for about a year now and he has been good up until the last couple of months..he gets into everything from the trash to my Xmas decorations..today he ate a bunch of Candy Canes! We can not leave anything out or he will get into it! We do not know what to do  we have a kennel but he tends to go potty in the kennel when we put him in there all day. Anyone have any suggestions?!?


"When we put him in there all day..." Dogs do not do well being alone for long stretches of time. It's very stressful. Anything with your scent on it is up for grabs. What are the kennel dimensions? Just an air crate? Does he have an abundance of toys he likes and you have paid attention to. I leave a menagerie of chew toys, balls, kongs, ropes, rawhide chews etc. on the floor and pick each one up and handle it prior to leaving the house. Show him.
Boredom - Lonliness - Lack of Exercise can all be factors. All day is too long to be cooped up in a small kennel. 
I always take my guy (15 month old male) for an active walk outside before I leave for even a couple hours. He loves to chase everything so we have jolly balls, balls on ropes, kids little footballs, whatever. I play lots of games we have invented that he loves and lots of physical exercise is critical for him. One game is in the garage where I've set up a little obstacle course. He has to run around the course before I throw his toys and he loves jumping into the air to catch them. I usually throw his balls 20-40 times am. Great if it's raining. Can do this in the house with tennis balls too. Took some time and patience and persistance. He gets it. He loves it. 
Do you have a cat? A cat could be a companion that's low mainenance for you. 
Without additional information that's all I can think of...


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Thread is over 10 yrs old, the OP has not been seen since 2012.


----------

